# Carolina Rig Frage



## n1co12 (26. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin jetzt ca. 20mal draußen gewesen zum Spinnfischen, ohne Erfolg. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Aber anscheinend fängt niemand wirklich gut dieses Jahr. 
Hab aber jetzt das Carolina Rig probiert, da ich beim normalen Jiggen immer mit den Köpfen zwischen den steinen hängen geblieben bin. mein Gewässer ist ein Entlastungsgerinne der Donau, der Grund besteht zu 95% aus Steinen und eine menge Kraut. 


Meine Fragen sind aber eigentlich;
Wie Lang sollte das Vorfach sein? 
We lang wartet man nachdem das Blei am Grund ist (mir fehlt da noch ein bissl das Gefühlt) 
Führe ich eher wie beim Faulenzen oder mit schlägen?
Wenn die schnur erschlaft, Kurbel ich ein stück nach damit ich den Biss erkenne, da ich ja vorfach + schlaffe schnur hab, oder ist das nicht notwendig? 

Vielleicht fallt mir dann noch was ein  

Danke und lG


----------



## schorle (26. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hi,
Vorfachlänge wähle ich im Normalfall zwischen 30 und 100cm. Je kürzer das Vorfach je genauer die Bisserkennung und je aktiver reagiert der Köder.
Wie lange warten nach dem das Blei liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, muss man immer wieder probieren. Bei mir, je nach Köderführung zwischen 0-5 sekunden.
Köderführung muss man ebenfalls probieren was gerade geht, faulenzen, jiggen, schleifen, zupfen kann alles Fisch bringen.
Wenn du die Stelle wo die Schnur ins Wasser tritt beobachtest kannst du auch mit leichtem Schnurbogen arbeiten und Bisse erkennen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Für den Anfang empfehle ich eine Vorfachlänge von 50 cm. Das ist erstmal nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz - daher prima zum Üben und Gewöhnen.

Je länger das Vorfach, desto schwieriger die Bisserkennung, wie Schorle auch richtig sagt.


----------



## Promachos (26. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo!

Auch bei der "Liegedauer" gilt: ausprobieren und variieren. Nach meiner Erfahrungen sind es gerade die größeren Fische (Barsche), die den Köder angehen, wenn er schon ein paar Sekunden ruht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Wogner Sepp (26. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Je nachdem wie schwer du das Blei wählst und wie sensibel deine Rute ist, würde ich schon immer versuchen Kontakt zum liegenden Blei zu halten.


----------



## n1co12 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Super danke für die Antworten. Muss ich einfach weiter probieren bis ich was finde das funktioniert. 
Hab mir 7 und 14gr besorgt, die Gewichte dazwischen waren ausverkauft. Habs bis jetzt nur mit den 14gr probiert und komm sehr gut damit zu recht, auch mit der Rückmeldung in der Rute.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich unter Tags im klaren Wasser mit Naturdekor und Nachts auf helle Farben wechsle? 
Als köder kann ich ja theoretisch alles drauf hängen, oder? Müssen jetzt keine Speziellen Shads dafür sein, oder? 

lg Nico


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Am besten nimmst Du No-Action-Shads, was Wurmartiges oder Creatures (oder nen nose-gehookten Kleinköfi). Das funzt in puncto Laufverhalten immer.

Bei Action-Shads mit Schaufelschwanz kann es durchaus sein, dass die mangels Bleikopf als direktes Gegengewicht nicht laufen, sondern nur unattraktiv am Vorfach um ihre eigene Achse rotieren.

Musst Du aber ausprobieren - hängt sehr stark von Schaufelform und -größe des jeweiligen Köders ab. Man kann jedenfalls grob sagen: Je größer und steiler die Schaufel, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Selbstrotier am Carolina.

Zwecks Köderkontakt- bzw. Bleikontakt und Üben empfiehlt es sich auch da, zunächst mit etwas schwereren Gewichten anzufangen. Wenn Du Dich an das Gefühl gewöhnt hast, kannst Du immer noch mit dem Gewicht runtergehen.

Meine Carolina-Rigs sind größtenteils auf maximales Weitprügeln optimiert (da Bootsfischen hier verboten). Insofern hängen bei mir für Long Distance z. T. Bullets über 20 g dran (für ufernahes Angeln natürlich leichter).

Das ist ja grade das Schöne am Carolina: Man kann das Bullet-Gewicht sozusagen frei wählen und auch recht leichte/kleine Köder damit weit raushauen. 

Da der Fisch quasi frei Schnur nehmen und den Köder einsaugen kann, ist das Bullet-Gewicht irrelevant. Zudem flattert der Köder unabhängig vom Bleigewicht immer schön frei zu Boden - das Gewicht kommt da nicht in die Quere.

Falls Du also zu Anfang noch nicht so das Gefühl für die Führung haben solltest, mach ruhig ein schwereres Gewicht dran, dann fällt das leichter.

Nimm am Anfang wie gesagt ein 50 cm langes "Universal"-Vorfach, aber variiere mit der Zupfgeschwindigkeit (1. Fächer schnell, die nächsten immer langsamer inkl. Liegenlassen oder eben umgekehrt).

Das ist zunächst mal einfacher, als sich gleich zu Anfang mit der Vorfachlänge zu Tode zu optimieren. 50 cm sind da IMO ein prima Kompromiss aus Ausreichend-Langsam-Runterflatter und erträglicher Bisserkennung. Über das Zupftempo und die Intensität kannst Du dann erstmal genügend variieren.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Blöde Frage:
Wenn ihr an einem Gewässer angelt dass auch Hechte beheimatet, nehmt ihr dann ein Stahlvorfach beim C-Rig?


----------



## Fr33 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Klar -  anders gehts ja nicht wirklich. In dem Falle bin ich aber Faul und quetsche mir dünne 1x7 Vorfächer aus 7Strand (5kg oder das 6,8KG). 




An die eine Seite kommt ein Duolock ins ausreichender Größe (meist 12-10er Größe) und ans andere Ende der Wirbel. Kaufe meist Duo Locks mit Wirbel--- die teile ich und verbaue die. 


Vorteil - du kannst den Köder wechseln ohne das Vorfach immer kappen zu müssen. DSa Bullet und die Perle laufen auf dem Stück dicken FC und das knotet man einfach nur an den Wirbel vom Stahlvorfach...


----------



## n1co12 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

No action und paar Krebse hab ich daheim. 
Ohne Erfolg leidet leider ein bisschen die Motivation, aber ich versuch es einfach weiter. Kann ja nicht die ganze Saison schneider bleiben. 

So siehts bei mir aus, viele Fische kann man nicht sehen und schaut auch alles gleich aus. Wobei jetzt die ersten 10-15m alles voll mir Kraut bis an die Oberfläche ist und ich versuch direkt dahinter zu zupfen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcF3LWRO_8Q

@PirschHirsch 
Danke für die ganze Mühe!


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Auch genial ist das Dead Sticking mit solchen ködern


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

@TE: No prob, gern geschehn!



> Wenn ihr an einem Gewässer angelt dass auch Hechte beheimatet, nehmt ihr dann ein Stahlvorfach beim C-Rig


Ei freilich - Carolina geht auch sehr gut mit Stahl. Da nehme ich allerdings 7x7 für besseres Köderspiel (einer der ganz wenigen Fälle, in denen ich 7x7 zum Spinnfischen verwende - sonst verwende ich dafür 1x7, das tuts ansonsten völlig).

Bei mir sieht der Aufbau so aus:

Geflecht --> 
No-Knot --> 
daran angeknotet 50 cm 40er Stroft ABR, auf der das Bullet, die Glasperle und dahinter noch ne Mini-Gummiperle zum Knotenschutz laufen (die Glasperle ist scharfkantig/hart und kann daher den Knoten am Wirbel bei Direktkontakt zerstören) --> 
Wirbel --> 
50 cm 7x7-Vorfach mit Haken

Die 50 cm 40er-Mono für den Bullet-Lauf reichen völlig aus, das hat mir noch kein Fisch bis hoch zum No-Knot abgezogen.

Direkt aufm Geflecht wöllt ich das Bullet wg. Abrieb nicht haben wollen.

Bei mir sind Bullet und Perle immer schwarz (ich habe hier nur dunklen Grund - bei hellem Grund wäre das bei mir entsprechend: sandfarbenes Bullet + Transparent-Perle). 

Ich halte da gar nix von buntem Gedönse - die Fische sollen den Köder attackieren und nicht das Bullet und/oder die Perle.

Insofern "tarne" ich die Geräuscheinheit, damit die möglichst nur akustisch lockt und die Fische auf den eigentlichen Köder aufmerksam macht.

Beim Carolina ist die Fehlbisswahrscheinlichkeit ohnehin schon höher, das muss man IMO  nicht noch durch Attacken auf das Bullet und/oder die Perle erhöhen.

Ist aber Geschmackssache, andere schwören wiederum auf auffällige Elemente.


----------



## n1co12 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, machst du (angefangen am Haken) 
50cm Stahl --> Wirbel --> 50cm Mono inkl. Perle,Blei --> no Knot ---> Hauptschnur? 

Ich glaub ich lass es wieder sein, so viele Sachen die es zu beachten gibt, da fang ich lieber wieder zum ansitzen an  

lg


----------



## ayron (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @TE: No prob, gern geschehn!
> 
> 
> Bei mir sieht der Aufbau so aus:
> ...



Deine Montage klappt aber nur bei längeren Ruten. Ansonsten hilft nur Knoten....

Ich habe beim C/T gefühlt eine bessere Ausbeute. Hängt aber sicher viel vom Köder / Haken ab und ist so sehr variabel?!

Ein Rig zu "bauen" ist etwas aufwendiger, aber es hat schon seine Vorteile.
Möchte es bei Kraut und Dreck nicht mehr missen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. August 2014)

Den no Knot würde ich auch weg lassen. Einfach das Mono oder Fc mit der geflochtenen Hauptschnur verknoten.
Ich persönlich knote Fc immer an die Geflochtene. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dieser Verbindung.
Da ich an einem sehr klaren Stausee Fische, ist mein Fc immer min 1,5m lang. 
Mit einem no Knot dazwischen könnte ich nicht mehr ordentlich werfen.
Da ich außerdem das T/C- Rig fast ausschließlich mit der BC Fische, fällt die Variante no Knot sowieso raus. Wirft sich sonst ganz übel mit so viel Schnur draußen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Den no Knot würde ich auch weg lassen. Einfach das Mono oder Fc mit der geflochtenen Hauptschnur verknoten.
> Ich persönlich knote Fc immer an die Geflochtene. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dieser Verbindung.
> Da ich an einem sehr klaren Stausee Fische, ist mein Fc immer min 1,5m lang.
> Mit einem no Knot dazwischen könnte ich nicht mehr ordentlich werfen.
> Da ich außerdem das T/C- Rig fast ausschließlich mit der BC Fische, fällt die Variante no Knot sowieso raus. Wirft sich sonst ganz übel mit so viel Schnur draußen.



Welchen Knoten bindest du ?


----------



## hechtomat77 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Bin mir nicht sicher ob hier den richtigen Namen verwende aber ich glaube er heißt doppelter Grinner Knoten. Geht für mich am einfachsten und hat sich bewährt.
Es gibt aber noch zig andere Varianten um zwei Schnüre miteinander zu verknoten.


----------



## n1co12 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ich bleib mal bei der einfachen Variante mit Fluorocarbon und Wirbel. 
Ins verfeinern gehts dann wenn ich die Variante behersche und eventuell mal was fangen sollte. 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Gummis sagen die ihr fischt? 
Hab mir die Zoom TinyFluke 3" und Zipper Grub in 3,5" tum testen geholt. Aber der Grub macht nicht viel bewegung obwohl er diesen Doppelschwanz hat. 

Danke!


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo Nico,


die Zipper Grubs sind m.M eher ne Art Trailer-Lure die man am besten Skirted Jigs etc. fischt. Die Zupft man dann mit kurzen Sprüngen am Grund entlang, damit das wie ein Krebs wirkt  So in der Art:


http://www.in-fisherman.com/wp-cont...im-jig-with-strike-king-rage-craw-trailer.jpg


Am T-Rig kann man sowas auch noch mit Skirts zum drüber ziehen verwenden. Je mehr abstand aber von Blei zum Köder ist, umso weniger Spiel gibt das ganze ab.... 


Die Fin-S Nachbauten fische ich auch... die Zupf ich 2mal heftig an und lasse die dann wie nen sterbenden Fisch absinken...


Am besten klappts aber mir Wurm Imitaten, Twistern, Grubs, Krebsen / Creatres mit Eigenbewegung. (z.B: Reins Hogs, Keitech Hog Impackt, usw.).


----------



## n1co12 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Alles klar, so ein paar sachen hab ich e daheim, die kommen damit auch mal zu verwendung 

Meine Angst dabei ist immer, dass ja in der Regel noch eine menge an Köder wegsteht und man ja nicht mit einem Stringer arbeiten kann. Ob da nicht eine menge an Fehlbissen zusammen kommen?


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Dadurch dass bei den Rigs der Köder und das Bleigewicht anders als beim klassischen JIG Kopf getrennt von einander sind, saugt der Fisch den quasi schwerelosen Köder ein. Hechte haben damit eh kein Problem ... Zander und Barsche falten den Köder wie ein Blatt Papier zusammen. Daher sollten die ganzen Offset Haken auch nicht gerade XXl sein. Fühler, Beinchen, Scheren usw. werden einfach zusammen geknäult....


----------



## Michael.S (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wenn du da viele Steine und Kraut hast würde ich eher das Dropshot Rig nehmen ,mit einem Stabblei hast du da weniger Hänger ,das kann man sogar auf der Stelle zupfen ,meine besten Köder auf Barsch sind der Keitech Easy Shiner in 2 und der Keitech  Swing Impact in 2 ,die laufen auch am Caroliner Rig aber das liegt bei mir erst an dritter Stelle ,Dropshot - Texas - Caroliner


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Bei steinigem Grund und Kraut in Bodennähe gebe ich dir mit dem DropShot Rig recht... sobald wir aber von ner Art Steinpackung wie am Rhein usw. reden, helfen auch Stabbleibe nix. Im Gegenteil... die Rutschen noich tiefer in die Spalten und dann sind die weg ...




Da hat man mit dem T-Rig / C-Rig noch mehr "Gefühl" um Hänger auszuweichen.....


Bei ner Weedless Anköderung gibts auch weniger Kraut


----------



## n1co12 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Beim normalen Jiggen bin ich andauernd zw. den steinen hängen geblieben. Mit dem Carolina Rig hab ich das ganze ziemlich minimiert. 
Bin von ca. 3-4mal abreisen/fischen auf ca. 0,5-1/fischen runter und durchs Kraut komm ich auch ziemlich gut, obwohl ich da auch noch meine Schwierigkeiten habe den Köder ordentlich zu präsentieren. Ist ziemlich dicht das Kraut und hab da noch kein Gefühl für das ganze. 

Ich bleib jetzt mal beim C-Rig, hab ja noch nichtmal das drauf, da kann ich nicht schon wieder was neues anfangen. 
Kommt aber auf alle Fälle auf die ToDo liste


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

LC Hellgies sind dafür auch ganz nett.


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hog Impact, Easy Shiner, Shad Impact, Swing Impact um mal die Keitechs zu nennen.


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hog Impact, Easy Shiner, Shad Impact, Swing Impact um mal die Keitechs zu nennen.


Nachteil allerdings, sehr weiche Gummimischung. 
Aber der Easy Shiner fängt auch ohne Schwänzchen.


----------



## Promachos (28. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Noch ein Wort zur Vorfachlänge: Natürlich machst du mit 50 cm nichts falsch, aber wenn du - wie ich - einen "vorfachstrapazierenden" Grund mit Steinen und Muscheln hast, dann sind Vorfächer mit ca. 70 cm Länge sinnvoll. Denn da kannst du ein paar Mal angerauhte Stellen auswechseln, ohne gleich mit der Vorfachlänge zu kurz zu geraten. (War das jetzt verständlich?)

Gruß Promachos


----------



## n1co12 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Perfekt, danke! ich werde mich mal durchschauen was neues in die Box kommt. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Shop nennen der gute Preise hat und man alles bekommt?  

@Promachos
Alles klar verständlich, hab bis jetzt immer 20-30cm gefischt und neue gebunden sobald sie aufgeraut waren. 

Vielleicht ght es sich aus das ich nä. Woche wieder raus komme und wieder ein bisschen probiere.

Danke an alle


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



n1co12 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Shop nennen der gute Preise hat und man alles bekommt?



Guter Preis ist immer relativ

Aber hier gibts eine Menge brauchbares:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/


----------



## Fr33 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

ich hätte jetzt auch CAMO gesagt  Bin da auch schon Stammkunde... welcher Spinnangler mit Gummigetier eig nicht ^^

 Das ganze Japan Gedöns kostet aber Geld... paar Gummiköder mit Flavour --> 8€ usw...


----------



## Promachos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo, ich noch mal!

Hab heute aus Interesse ein Vorfach mit fast 90 cm Länge verwendet und hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass die Bisserkennung viel schlechter bzw. schwieriger war.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Das ist ja das schöne an diesem System..die Flexibilität.Ich fische ja zumeist die Kombi Variante mit verschiebbaren Stopper am Bullet.Also von T-Rig bis C-Rig alles mit einer Montage möglich.

Es ist kaum zu glauben,was selbst minimalste Veränderungen der Riglänge bewirken können.


----------



## Romsdalangler (30. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo,
ich möchte auch meine wenigen Erfahrungen mit einbringen.
Angestachelt durch meinen Angelfreund, der mit mir letzte Woche auf dem Hohenwartestausee angeln war habe ich mir auch ein paar Carolina Rigs zusammen gebasstelt. Mein Angelfreund angelte letzte Woche mit dem C-Rig und ich mit kleinen Gummifischen am Jigkopf. Er hatte letzte Woche deutlich besser gefangen als ich. Also Perlen Haken und paar Köder besorgt und los ging es.

Was ich gemerkt habe ist,dass die Glassperlen das Vorfach beschädigt hatten. Es war deutlich aufgeraut. Daraufhin habe ich die Glasperle entfernt, und um den Knoten zu schützen ein Stück Silikonschlauch, dieses war leuchtend rot, zwischen Blei und Wirbel geschaltet.

Ich dachte mir mal sehen ob es auch funktioniert wenn nicht dieses " Klacken" entsteht. Ich kann euch sagen die Barsche haben gestern auch ohne "Klacken" einer Glasperle hervorragend gebissen. Ich hatte einige um die 35cm und vier über 40cm. Geangelt habe ich gestern nachmittag im Hohenwartestausee am alten Kraftwerk. Köder waren Hellgies in 5", das Blei war angegeben mit 7/16 oz, so 13g.

Macht schon Spaß damit. :q


----------



## Promachos (30. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben,was selbst minimalste Veränderungen der Riglänge bewirken können.



Hallo!

Kannst du das bitte mal anhand deiner Erfahrungen etwas genauer ausführen? Das würde mich interessieren.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wie bereits zuvor beschrieben,fische ich zu 90% mit einem per Gummistopper verstellbaren Rig.

So kann man,je nach Tagesform  der Fische und der Art des Köders munter zwischen T-Rig und C-Rig hin-und herschieben.

Meist funktioniert hier (Kanäle)entweder die klassische T-Rig Variante,also Bullet und Perle ohne Abstand zum Haken(Tip bei Kraut-aggresiv durchs Gemüse twitchen)oder bei zähem Beissverhalten ein C-Rig mit ca.20-40 cm Abstand zum Bullet.

Aber gerade beim C-Rig sollte der Abstand auch zum Köder und dem gewünschten Effekt passen.

Nahezu alle Gummis laufen trotz gleicher Vorfachlänge anders..logisch aber wird desöfteren übersehen..wow,geile neue Narrensichere Methode,also irgendwas an Gummigetier auf den Haken,Vorfach pi mal Auge.Kann funktionieren-muss aber nicht.Frag mal einen Ami nach C/T-Rig..nimm dir nur genügend Zeit mit.Die kennen diese Systeme von Kindesbeinen an,reizen sie bis zum machbaren aus und wissen aber auch wo die Grenzen und Tücken liegen.Nun sind unsere einheimischen Räuber nicht unbedingt so zickig wie Schwarzbarsche aber au
ch hier gilt es einige Sachen zu beachten.

Primär lautet also beim Fischen die Frage a.wie sind die allgemeinen Bedingungen,Wetter,Fische eher aktiv/passiv,Gewässerstruktur etc.b.was möchte ich mit meinem Köder überhaupt erreichen und bei welcher Vorfachlänge erreiche ich diesen Effekt?

Wer die Vorteile vom C-Rig richtig ausschöpfen möchte und das beherzigt,kommt an "seinem"Gewässer eigentlich mit einer Handvoll verschiedener Ködertypen aus, speziell Wurmimitate,Creatures,Krebse laufen bereits bei Veränderungen im 2-5 cm +Bereich sichtbar "softer"..oder beim verkürzen halt agiler,wer bei schlechtem Beissverhalten sofort in 10 cm Schritten vorgeht oder gleich alle 10 min.den Köder wechselt schiesst desöfteren am Ziel vorbei.

Durfte ich öfter selbst erfahren..Barsche waren aus Erfahrung definitiv am Platz.Nicht ein Zupfer auf T-Rig,auf 20-40 cm C-Rig ebenso..also mit gewohnt fängigen 08/15 Maßen und überwiegend eingesetztem Reins G-Tail plötzlich ein Totalversager..erst als ich Schrittweise das Blei bis auf 3-5 cm Abstand zum Haken positionierte,kam Leben in die Bude.


----------



## Promachos (31. August 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Besten Dank für die ausführliche und kluge Antwort!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (6. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich fische ja zumeist die Kombi Variante mit verschiebbaren Stopper am Bullet.Also von T-Rig bis C-Rig alles mit einer Montage möglich.



Hallo!

Noch eine Frage: Welche Stopper verwendest du? Ich benutze solche, die zum Stoppen einer Laufpose gedacht sind, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, denn sie rutschen bei nasser Schnur manchmal durch.

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Posenstopper der Marke Vincent,die halten bis 7g und nicht zu ruppigen Wurfstil recht gut,wollte demnächst mal die testen
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/texas-stopper-c-46_2013.html?SESS=d72f57ce31894dc3b8961ad5486cd5dc


----------



## n1co12 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ich stehe vor dem nächsten "Problem". 

Wie handhabt ihr es wenn Köder in Ölen eingelegt sind. Nehmt ihr dann die ganze Packung mit oder nehmt ein paar raus und verzichtet auf den Geruch? 
Finde das es im Dunkeln ziemlich mühsam ist sich durch 10 verschiedenen packungen durchzuarbeiten als eine Box aufzumachen. Zudem möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt soviele Köder dabei haben.


----------



## Hennesee81 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Also ich benutze immer eine Köderbox. Die ganzen Packungen nehm ich nicht mit ans Wasser.


Btw, was nehmt ihr für Ruten für das DS/C/T-Rig?


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hab grad vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, dass 2 Gummistopper (fürs variable C-Rig) hintereinander um ein vielfaches besser halten wie nur einer. Werde ich die Tage mal testen. 

Theoretisch kannst du jede Spinnrute dafür nehmen, viele empfehlen ne DropShot Rute oder eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion um die Bisse besser zu spüren. Ich fische es von der feinen DropShot Rute, über die 20 g Barschpeitsche bis zur 50 g Spinne, je nach Blei/Ködergewicht und Gewässer (See oder Fluss)


----------



## Tommes63 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



n1co12 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr es wenn Köder in Ölen eingelegt sind. Nehmt ihr dann die ganze Packung mit oder nehmt ein paar raus und verzichtet auf den Geruch?


Eine leere mit Verschiedenen bestücken, der Rest bleibt zu Hause. Allerdings sehr unterschiedliche Farben nicht in die selbe Tüte.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Köder mit Aromen in kleine Zippbeutelchen verpacken und die wie normale Gummifische und co, in die Transportboxen....

 Die X Tüten mit je 10 Köder schleppe ich auch nicht mehr mit,... ist mir zu doof...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Bringt das mehr mit dem Aroma?
Ernsthafte Frage, ich hab so Zeugs bisher immer konsequent liegen lassen.

Ich trau als Koch ja auch nicht den ganzen (natürlich/künstlichen) Aromen im Essen, warum sollten Fische auf Chemie stehen??

Oder glaubt einer, dass für Gummiköder hochwertige Naturstoffe eingesetzt werden?

Ist da nicht eher Bewegung und das "Klicken" ausschlaggebend?


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Angeblich sollen die Fische den geflavorten Gummi nicht so schnell ausspucken... Glaube aber "wenn das wirklich so ist" bringt das nur was bei Finesse Rigs wo man den Biss u.u. nicht direkt spürt... Am Jig denke ich ist es grad wurschd, da hängt er...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> *Angeblich* sollen die Fische den geflavorten Gummi nicht so schnell ausspucken... Glaube aber "wenn das wirklich so ist" bringt das nur was bei Finesse Rigs wo man den Biss u.u. nicht direkt spürt... Am Jig denke ich ist es grad wurschd, da hängt er...


Deswegen frag ich ja nach Erfahrung:
Isses nach eurer Erfahrung so?

Ich zweifel ja immer gerne etwas an Werbeaussagen..


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo Thomas,


ich habe erst vor kurzem was in einem anderen Thread dazu geschrieben:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186121


LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Danke - da sollte der Admin halt auch mal die SuFu benutzen ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ab und an


----------



## phirania (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Fisch oder   Frau, alles was gut riecht wird in den Mund genommen...


----------



## Flymen (26. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bringt das mehr mit dem Aroma?
> Ernsthafte Frage, ich hab so Zeugs bisher immer konsequent liegen lassen.
> 
> Ich trau als Koch ja auch nicht den ganzen (natürlich/künstlichen) Aromen im Essen, warum sollten Fische auf Chemie stehen??
> ...


 
Also ich habe gerade bei Krebsimitaten am T-Rig gute Erfahrungen mit Lockstoffen gemacht. Der Biss (Barsch/Zander) erfolgt hier meist seitlich (wahrschinlich um den Scheren zu entgehen, bei schnellem Anhieb hatte ich oft seitlich und außen gehakte Barsche/Zander). Der Köder wird auch nicht gleich geschluckt, dass dauert meist 2 - 5 sec. Wenn man jetzt mit Lockstoff fischt, der Fisch also nicht gleich das Imitat erkennt, und die Nerven hat einen Moment bis zur nächsten "Rückmeldung" zu warten, verwandelt man deutlich mehr Bisse.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bringt das mehr mit dem Aroma?
> Ernsthafte Frage, ich hab so Zeugs bisher immer konsequent liegen lassen.



Ob es was bringt,ist pauschal wohl nicht zu beantworten.Objektiv beweisbare Vergleiche sind da kaum möglich.Diplomatischer Ansatz,solange die Aromen nicht zu beissend künstlich rüberkommen(Selbsttest ),halte ich die Aromenanwendung zumindest nicht für kontraproduktiv.

Das fangen oder nicht hängt aber auch von Faktoren ab die du nicht beeinflussen kannst.Grösse des Köders und der Laune der Räuber,aktiv/passiv,interessiert sich ein vorwitziger Portionsbarsch für einen Dickentauglichen 4 Inch Krebs kann(!) Aroma darüber entscheiden,ob er nach 2 Sek.rumgewürge Gummi schmeckt und abdreht oder per Aroma noch kurz hingehalten werden kann bis ihn der Offset festnagelt.

Ein Durchschnittszetti oder gar Hecht dagegen dürfte den mal eben im vorbeigehen nehmen.
Schwupps und weg.

Falls die manchmal trotzdem merkwürdig gehakt sind oder gleich nach kurzem Kontakt futsch,liegt es weniger am Gummigeschmack sondern an dem Umstand das ein rel.leichter Gummiköder am spielfreudigen Carolinavorfach bei einer Attacke auch leicht durch die Druckwelle  seine optimale Hakfreundliche Einsaugposition verändern kann.Gerade bei der Verwendung von Offsethaken.Das Problem hast du beim normalen Gufi am Jig an gespannter Schnur und permanenter Fühlung ja nicht.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Tag zusammen,

bin aktuell am rumbasteln für meinen ersten VErsuch mit dem T oder C Rig. Hatte mir das so vorgestellt:

1. Geflochtene Hauptschnur dann
2. Wirbel/NoKnot dann
3. Hardmono mit Blei und Perle dann
4. Wirbel dann
5. Vorfach mit Köder

Passt das so oder ist das noch optimierbar? Das Blei mit der Perle besser nicht direkt auf die geflochtene Hauptschnur, oder? Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Moin...
Wenn ich C- oder T-Rigs nutze, ist meistens ein Stück Mono an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur direkt angeknotet. Da ist dann Blei und Glasperle direkt drauf, unten dann entsprechend Wirbel mit Mono und Haken bei C-Rig bzw. nur der Haken beim T-Rig.
Vorteil gegenüber Deiner Montage mit 2 Wirbeln: sammelt weniger Dreck ein und "läuft" entsprechend besser.
Gewicht (egal ob Blei, Wolfram oder Eisen/Stahl) und Perle würde ich persönlich nie direkt auf die geflochtene Schnur ziehen, da Beschädigungen durch die beiden Teile nicht ausgeschlossen werden können. Da ist max. eine große Gummiperle drauf, wenn im Dunklen geangelt wird, um den Spitzenring nicht zu beschädigen...


----------



## Michael.S (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Optimal ist ein Stopper vor der Perle ,so kann man schnell beide Systeme nutzen ,so wie auf diesem Bild sieht das dann aus : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-L_NKt-7WHZs/ULdmL8rr2pI/AAAAAAAAAXA/f1J7OCAAzrM/s640/DSC_0261.JPG   

Wirbel nutze ich bei beiden Systemen gar nicht Fluocarbonvorfach und geflochtene verbinde ich mit einem kleinen Snap  
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-L_NKt-7WHZs/ULdmL8rr2pI/AAAAAAAAAXA/f1J7OCAAzrM/s640/DSC_0261.JPG


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Das mit dem Stopper ist ne gute Idee. Das werd ich mal testen. Besten Dank!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Das mit den stoppern ist ne gute Idee .... aber ab Bullets von 7-9 Gr aufwärts verrutschen die Stopper regelmäßig. Da MUSS man zwangsläufig mit nem Starrren "Stopper" fischen...


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Benutze auch eine  Drop Shot Rute für die Finesse Rigs - funktioniert ganz gut finde ich.

Auch die Idee mit den Stoppern betreibe ich von Anfang an -> so wird aus einem Carolina Rig ganz schnell ein Texas Rig. Es gibt wohl spezielle Rig-Stopper die besser halten. Benutze auch ganz normale, doppelte Gummistopper, welche es bei 10g Bullets und Gewaltwurfen ganz gerne mal verschiebt. Wenn da jemand eine Lösung hat, immer her damit.

Ansonsten zum Aufbau:

Geflecht 0,12mm (kann ja auch mal ein Hecht oder Zander einsteigen), doppelten Grinnerknoten, Fluocarbon, Bullet Weight, Glasperle, 2x Stopper, Offset-Haken.


----------



## Mainhatten (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

fischt ihr mit einem Snap oder wie mache ihr das bei einem Köderwechsel?
Ich baue mir gerne einige Rigs vor, damit ich am Wasser beim Hänger nicht mehr groß basteln muss.
Aber ohne Snap würde es bei verschiedenen Gewichten und Hakegrößen ja zig Kombinationsmöglichkeiten geben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

http://www.americantackleshop.com/Bass+Pro+Carolina+Keeper+div-+Farben,i12.htm

Oder halt mit Braid einen strammen Stopperknoten binden.
Enden abschmelzen damit der Knoten sich nicht die Perlenbohrung arbeitet.


----------



## RayZero (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Also ich binde das Vorfach am Wasser immer neu - geht ja ruckzuck.
Köderwechsel bedeutet ja eventuell auch ändern der Hakengröße etc...
denke es macht wenig sinn 1000 verschiedene Vorfächer vorab zu binden.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo,


ich muss zugeben - ich verwende inzwischen nen 12er / 10er DuoLock (Profi Blinker) und hänge da meine Köder ein. So kann ich mal tauschen....


Klar ist da noch die Sache mit dem Bullet was ggf etwas schwer ist - aber beim Einsaugen stört das freilaufende Blei ja nicht....


Würde aber nicht unter nen 14er Snap gehen.... habs schon geschafft beim Anschlag nen 16er PB Snap gerade zu ziehen!


ich weiss dass es keine optimale Lösung mit dem Snap ist, aber jedesmal 10 Rigs dabei zu haben, die dann durch zu tauschen und wieder weg zu packen....


Die Amis haben halt einfach 5 Ruten mit 5 versch. Rigs im Boot liegen... denen ist das egal


----------



## n1co12 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wenn ihr das Blei direkt am Vorfach habt verliert ihr ja bei jedem Abriss die komplette Montage. 
Ich hab bis jetzt immer das Bullet auf dem gefelcht gehabt und es ist nix passiert, wobei ich sagen muss das ich immer komplett abschneide wegen dem Transport. 

Ich binde mir auch immer ein paar Vorfächer, da man in der Regel ja nicht unbedingt von 6cm auf 15cm Köder wechselt. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. 
Bei mir ist eher das Problem der Vorfach länge, hab nicht wirklich ein gefühl wenn das Vorfach so um die 50-70cm ist. Mir fehlt da der direkte Kontakt zum Köder, deshalb bin ich jetzt mal bei ~30cm Vorfächern um bissl zu üben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Das Bullet direkt auf dem Geflecht laufen zu lassen halte ich für "suboptimal".
1.gleiten die Bullets auf Mono/FC besser
2.lassen sich,sofern man ein separat gebundenes T/ C-Rig per Snap mit dem eigentlichen FC Vorfach verbindet,die Gewichte schneller verändern.
3.hat die geflochtene Hauptschnur mehr(unnötigen) Bodenkontakt.Ok..abschneiden nach Feierabend oder zwischendurch geht.Ich versuche aber Schnibbelaktionen durch eingebaute Schwachstellen generell zu vermeiden.

Wenn die Chose einmal richtig festsitzt,ist eh wurscht wo das Bullet sitzt.Meist bleibt nämlich das Bullet irgendwo hängen.Also los(im wahrsten Sinne)bist du den Krempel dann sowieso.

Die weitverbreitete Patronenform der Bullets ist ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss..schlüpft zwar prima durchs Kraut aber auch genauso schnell IN Steinlücken
Kann bei Steinpackungen teuer werden.Da machen popelige Lochbleie in Kugelform weniger Probleme.Sieht zwar weniger Fachmagazin tauglich aus...ist Praktikern aber zumeist egal


----------



## Michael.S (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Sehe ich auch so , Patronenform mus das Blei nicht unbedingt haben , ich habe genau so erfolgreich mit einem simplen Lochblei in Zylinderform gefischt ,also diese die so spitz zulaufen , sind auch überall zu bekommen während ich die Patronenbleie bestellen mus ,zum verbinden nehme ich auch einen kleinen Snap aber eigentlich müßte sich das doch auch einschlaufen lassen , also Schlaufe am Vorfach Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur , demnächst mal probieren


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hmmm, direktes Einschlaufen von Mono an Geflecht hätte mir persönlich zuviel potentiellen "Sägefaktor".

Da lieber noch nen leichten Mini-Tönnchenwirbel, nen kleinen Solid Ring (Karpfenring) etc. zwischenschalten und die beiden Schlaufen an diesem befestigen.

Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Schlaufen im Wechselfall schneller "aufpopelbar" sind - direkt Schnur in Schnur zieht sich halt ggf. schon arg zusammen.


----------



## n1co12 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hab ich mir e gedacht das man nicht umbedingt Blei in Patronen Form braucht. 

Wenn ihr das Blei am Mono fischt und dahinter einen Wirbel, wie weit ist da der Abstand? Reichen da ein paar zentimeter um das klacken zu erzeugen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ich hab als Blei-Laufstrecke 50 cm Stroft ABR 0,40er zwischen geflochtener Hauptschnur und Vorfachwirbel.

Fürs Klacken reicht das einwandfrei, ich hab zwecks Knotenschutz noch zusätzlich ne Mini-Gummiperle zwischen Glasperle und dem Endknoten der ABR.

Die Glasperlen sind halt schon recht scharfkantig - zudem verwende ich zwecks nötigem Maximal-Weitprügel schwere Gewichte um die 20 g (bei mir Standard) oder bei Bedarf noch heftiger. Da macht ein gewisser Schockpuffer vor dem Knoten schon Sinn.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

zw. 45-70cm reichen dicke... inzwischen bin ich so bei 50cm auf dem das Blei läuft. Denn es kommt ja noch das Stück Vorfach... und zu lang soll das ganze ja nicht werden... leidet die Bisserkennung einfach darunter!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Kommt halt auch auf die Rutenlänge an - mit nem superkurzen Stecken sind superlange Konstruktionen natürlich wurfmäßig etwas schwierig.

Die 50 cm Mono reichen auch in puncto freier Schnurabzug für den Fisch völlig. Der muss ja keine 10 m Schnur nehmen können, bis der Anschlag kommt. 

Hauptsache, der Widerstand wird auf der ersten kurzen Abzugsstrecke direkt nach dem Biss reduziert bzw. das Einsaugen beim Biss selbst wird erleichtert.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Mal was anderes....


Verwendet ihr Tungsten oder Blei Bullets? Aus Kostengründen verwende ich bisher immer Blei....


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Selbst wenn das Blei fest wäre ing das Einsaugen des Köders. beim Jigkopf geht es ja auch.


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes....
> 
> 
> Verwendet ihr Tungsten oder Blei Bullets? Aus Kostengründen verwende ich bisher immer Blei....


Blei.
Auch aus Kostengründen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



> Selbst wenn das Blei fest wäre ing das Einsaugen des Köders. beim Jigkopf geht es ja auch.


Na ja, ein 30-g-Gewicht an nem 5-cm-Barschgummi kann da halt schon hinderlich sein. 

Beim C-Rig spielt das Gewicht dagegen keine Rolle. Ist halt einer der Vorteile, dass man da auch kleine Köder bei Bedarf dreckig beschweren und raushauen kann, ohne dass ein riesiger Bleikopfklumpen direkt daranhängt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes....
> 
> 
> Verwendet ihr Tungsten oder Blei Bullets? Aus Kostengründen verwende ich bisher immer Blei....



Sowohl als auch
An bekannten Spots Tungsten..fische ich an neuen Plätzen,wird bis zum herausfiltern evtl.Abrissfallen ein Bleibullet montiert.

@PirschHirsch
Mit dem vermuteten Sägeeffekt einer Schlaufe in Schlaufe Verbindung liegst du zu 101% richtig.Wobei sich aber das Risiko mit zunehmender Schnurdicke deutlich senkt..so ab 0.35
Finesse Rustikal

 Gerade bei dünnen Braidschnüren zwischen 5 und 8 lb.schneidet das rel.schnell Mono/FC durch.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wie führt ihr das Rig? Wie beim Jiggen? Faulenzen? Oder ganz anders?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ausprobieren..dezentes zupfen/anlupfen,jiggen/faulenzen,schleifen,Kombinationen daraus..wichtig ist ,das du dem Köder nach dem aufsetzen des Bullets ausreichend Zeit zum Freiflug gibst.

Krebse,Würmer,Creatures funktionieren bei rel.sauberen Grund auch im Schleifmodus .Irgendwas an Scheren,Fühlern,Beinen  flattert oder zuckt da ja immer rum,um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Ich beginne meist damit,das ich nach dem Auswurf die Rute im ungefähren 45 Grad Winkel halte und dann das Bullet kurz anlupfe..ca.4-5 sec.Absink-/Ruhephase..danach ein Doppellupfer und wieder von vorn.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Ich für meinen Teil sehr langsam. Ein, zwei Zupfer - dann lange Pause. Köder gemütlich abtaumeln lassen.

Ich nehm das C-Rig hauptsächlich an nem fast hängerfreien Badewannensee mit Komplett-Kukö-Verbot.

Drum verwende ich da Tungsten-Bullets und Kleinköfis.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Oktober 2014)

Klingt alles gut. Muss ich mal testen. Wird Zeit das es Samstag wird. 

Welche Rute würdet ihr am ehesten verwenden? Hab noch keine spezielle DS Rute. 

20-60g
15-40g
10-35g


----------



## Fr33 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Brauchst keine spezielle Rute ! 

 Je nach verwendeten Bleien usw. ne feinere und handliche Spinnrute mit Spitzenaktion


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Fürs Carolina brauchst Du keine DS-Rute oder sonst was Besonderes. Hauptsache, Du verwendest was Schnelles und keinen Schwabbelstock.

WG kommt eben ganz auf Deine verwendeten Gewichte an, da gibts keine Pauschalempfehlung.

Ich nehm dafür meine Styx B, das funzt optimal. Also quasi n ganz normales mittelschweres Zander-Setup. 

Wie gesagt, setze ich zuallermeist Bullets um die 20 g ein und nix Leichteres - wenn, dann noch n Tacken heftiger. Da passt das dann prima. Ist bei mir halt auf maximales Weitprügeln vom Ufer aus optimiert. Inklusive Hechtreserve.

Zu leichter Kram ist nix für mich - das muss mörsern.

Gewichte mit 5 oder 7 g wöllt ich daran nicht fischen wollen - dafür wärs definitiv zu derb. Bockts nicht, da dann kaum Rutenaufladung beim Werfen.

Also schau, welche Gewichte Du einsetzen willst - da dürfte dann eine Deiner vorhandenen Ruten ganz gut mit funzen, wenn Du das richtig abstimmst.


----------



## stroker (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo !

Mit welcher Vorfachlänge also Abstand Glasperle zum Köder
fischt Ihr oder habt gute Erfahrungen gemacht ?


MfG


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Mit welcher Vorfachlänge also Abstand Glasperle zum Köder
> fischt Ihr oder habt gute Erfahrungen gemacht ?
> ...



Ganz unterschiedlich ... hängt vom Beissverhalten der Fische ab. Am besten sollte man Flexibel sein und verschiedene Vorfachlängen testen. Deswegen ja die geschichte mit dem Doppelstopper statt nem extra Wirbel.


----------



## n1co12 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



> Ich hab als Blei-Laufstrecke 50 cm Stroft ABR 0,40er zwischen geflochtener Hauptschnur und Vorfachwirbel.



Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt. das heißt du fischt Hauptschnur - Wirbel - Mono mit Blei und Perle - Wirbel - Vorfach? 
Wäre es nicht einfacher ~1m Mono Vorfach und direkt das Blei drauf?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

1m Mono und nur das Blei + Perle + Köder wäre das T-Rig! 


Beim C-Rig sind Blei + Perle nochmals vom Köder durch eine Art "Vorfach" getrennt!


Klar kann man aus nem T-Rig mit Hilfe von Stoppern ein C-Rig bauen - aber das geht nur bedingt, wenn die Bullets schwerer werden. Dann schiebt das Blei bei jedem stärkerem anzupfen den Stopper zum Haken hin... und aus deinem C-Rig wird wieder ein T-Rig!


----------



## n1co12 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Jetzt hab ich es verstanden  
Mir gefallen nur die zwei Wirbel nicht, aber da führt anscheinend kein Weg daran vorbei.

Werde aber auch mal die Version mit Stopper testen, fische in der Regel nicht schwerer als 14gr., da sollte eventuell 2 Stopper reichen damit nix verrutscht.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hier noch mal was zum Nachlesen 

C-Rig:
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Erklaerungen-rund-um-das-Carolina-Rig




T-Rig:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Texas-Rig-So-schnell-und-einfach-sind-die-Zutaten-fuer-das-Rig-erklaert-



PS:


Anstelle eines 2. Wirbels kann man auch nen Snap verwenden.... dann kann man die "Vorfächer" quasi austauschen. Besonders wenn man als Vorfach wegen der Hechtgefahr auf Stahl ausweichen muss!


----------



## Pupser (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Und anstelle des ersten Wirbels, kann man das erste Stück Mono/FC direkt an die Hauptschnur tüddeln.


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hier auch nochmal Tipps zur Führung und zur Montage:

http://drop-shot.de/finesse-rigs-mainmenu-37


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



> Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt. das heißt du fischt Hauptschnur - Wirbel - Mono mit Blei und Perle - Wirbel - Vorfach?
> Wäre es nicht einfacher ~1m Mono Vorfach und direkt das Blei drauf?


Nee, das hast Du falsch verstanden:

Hauptschnur --> No-Knot --> 50 cm 40er Stroft ABR als Bullet-Laufstrecke --> Mini-Tönnchenwirbel --> Vorfach (bei Hechtfreiheit auf Zander 0,28er Stroft GTM, ansonsten 7x7-Stahl)


----------



## stroker (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo !

Dann frage ich mich was für ein Rigg ich den fische ?|kopfkrat
Da hier guter Hechtbestand ist baue ich alles auf Vorfachmaterial(Stahl weich)
Geht los mit einhänger für Köder ca. 20-40 cm höher
eine Quetschhülse,kleine Gummiperle,dann Glaskugel
dann Blei oben dann eine Schlaufe zum einhängen
an der Hauptschnur.


MfG


----------



## Fr33 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Dann frage ich mich was für ein Rigg ich den fische ?|kopfkrat
> Da hier guter Hechtbestand ist baue ich alles auf Vorfachmaterial(Stahl weich)
> ...



 Astreines Hechtsicheres C-Rig :vik:


----------



## stroker (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo !

Habe auch schon recht gut damit gefangen, bin mir bloß
nicht sicher mit den ''20-41 cm'' ?


MfG


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Wenn du gut damit fängst, ist die Vorfachlänge doch ok.


Machst dir noch zwei, drei andere Längen und hast für jede Situation was dabei.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Jetzt wo es langsam wieder kälter wird, werde ich wohl auch öfters aufs C-Rig mit Stahlspitze setzen.


Beim T-Rig habe ich es bisher immer in 1 Stück auf Stahl aufgebaut - da war halt nix mehr mit nachträglich das Bullet tauschen. Ohne neu Quetschen geht da nix mehr....


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Dann frage ich mich was für ein Rigg ich den fische ?|kopfkrat
> Da hier guter Hechtbestand ist baue ich alles auf Vorfachmaterial(Stahl weich)
> ...



Sinkt das ohne Wirbel/Snap zwischendrin dann nicht viel zu schnell ab?


----------



## stroker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Sinkt das ohne Wirbel/Snap zwischendrin dann nicht viel zu schnell ab?




Hallo !

Warum, versteh ich jetzt nicht|kopfkrat
Warum soll es ohne Wirbel schneller sinken als mit ?
Die Montage und das gewicht ist doch das gleiche, bloß
kein Wirbel sondern eine Hülse.


MfG


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Moin.
Hab gestern mal neue Stopper getestet.
Haben 7g Bullets bestens gehalten.
Denke, wenn man 2 nimmt halten sie auch mehr.
FC ist n 0,26 Gamakatsu.
Stopper Grösse L

1,50 10 Stück


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Warum, versteh ich jetzt nicht|kopfkrat
> Warum soll es ohne Wirbel schneller sinken als mit ?
> ...



War nur so ne überlegung?! Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass der köder durch das durchgehende vorfach und das blei in der mitte beim anjiggen nicht so hoch aufsteigen kann wie wenn das hintere teil spiel durch den wirbel hat. Und im gegenzug dann auch entsprechend schneller absinkt durch die durchgehende verbindung . Weis nicht wie ichs besser erklären soll. Habs so noch nie ausprobiert, mich würds einfach nur interessieren. Hat jemand mal nen vergleich gemacht im flachwasser?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Doch,ist verständlich.

Aber..solange das Vorfach an den Wirbel geknotet(!) wird,merkst du da optisch keinen relevanten Unterschied im Steig-und Absinkverhalten.

Da erreichst du,zumindest was die Beweglichkeit angeht,mit einer Hakenbefestigung per Rapala Knoten und/oder einer Vorfachverbindung per Schlaufe-Snap mehr.


----------



## stroker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hallo !


Aus meiner Sicht, sehe ich da keinen Unterschied in der Arbeitsweisse.


MfG


----------



## HeikoNRW (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Welche Haken, in welcher Größe verwendet ihr? Brauche passende für Kanal Barsche und eventuell ne Köder Empfehlung.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Hakengröße richtet sich immer nach Ködergröße , für Barsche nehme ich am liebsten die Keitech Easy Shiner und Swing Impakt in Größe 2 , ich ziehe den Haken nicht auf sondern steche ihn vorne am Kopf durch , so ist die Bewegung am besten ,dafür ist dann ein kleinerer Haken angebracht , Frag mich aber nicht nach der Größe das beurteile ich immer wenn ich Köder und Haken sehe deshalb immer verschiedene Größen dabei haben


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Klassisch nimmt man ja offset-Haken. Entweder Wide-Gab mit runden/ weitem Bogen - oder für Wurmimitate/ Twister und sehr schlanke Köder Worm-Offset Haken. Die haben keinen weiten Bogen und liegen daher eng am Köder an.


Nose-Hooked oder aufgezogen auf einen Einzelhaken fische ich selten, da immer ich immer irgendwo Dreck und Geäst am Boden finde...


Und zur Ködergröße/ Hakengröße wie allegemein.... muss zum Köder passen. Für Barschköder zw. 2,5" - 3,5" verwende ich Offset-Haken zw. 1 und 3/0.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und zur Ködergröße/ Hakengröße wie allegemein.... muss zum Köder passen. Für Barschköder zw. 2,5" - 3,5" verwende ich Offset-Haken zw. 1 und 3/0.



Je nach Hersteller kämen für die 2,5  sogar Grösse 4-6 in Frage.Das leidige Wirrwarr fehlender einheitlicher Hakengrössen.


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Je nach Hersteller kämen für die 2,5  sogar Grösse 4-6 in Frage.Das leidige Wirrwarr fehlender einheitlicher Hakengrössen.


Wie Du sicher auch, bleib ich bei 1-2 Herstellern und dann weiss ich die Grössen.

Ausprobiert hab ich im Laden. [emoji6]


----------



## ayron (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



Michael.S schrieb:


> ich ziehe den Haken nicht auf sondern steche ihn vorne am Kopf durch , so ist die Bewegung am besten



Hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht, aber der kleine Vorteil in der Aktion war mir die extra Hänger und stumpfen Haken nicht wert.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Moin, moin.
Mir verdrallt hin und wieder etwas die Schnur beim Fischen mit dem C/T Rig. 

Beim C-Rig ist's auch wurscht, ob mit Wirbel oder mit Stopper, ob Hog Impact, Easy Shiner oder n no action oder sonst ein Köder.

Kennt jemand Abhilfe dagegen ?

Dabei kommen 3 bis max. 7g Bullets zum Einsatz.

Passiert wenn ich mein Rig direkt an die Hauptschnur binde oder vormontierte Rigs in den Snap hänge.

FC ist Gamakatsu max bis 0.26
Hauptschnur Momoi in 0.06 verbunden mit dem doppelten Grinner.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Gab es das vor dem Umstieg auf die Momoi auch ?Wie verhält die sich mit vergleichbaren Gewichten beim normalen Jiggen?


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Auch mit der Climax hatte ich das. 

Wie meinst du das mit dem Jiggen ?


----------



## n1co12 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*

Da jetzt bald die Messe Zeit kommt, heißt es nochmal an Tackle nachlegen und da ich dieses Jahr auf richtig Lust auf Gummis bekommen hab und ich mir sowieso noch eine 2 Spinnrute zulegen wollte, wollte ich mal nachfragen was ihr so empfehlen könnt.

gefischt werden soll hauptsächlich Carolina Rig mit max gewichten von 15gr. (reicht in den Gewässern bei mir vollkommen aus)

Preislich soll die Rute so um die 100€ kosten.


----------



## mLe (14. November 2014)

*AW: Carolina Rig Frage*



hanzz schrieb:


> Moin, moin.
> Mir verdrallt hin und wieder etwas die Schnur beim Fischen mit dem C/T Rig.
> 
> Beim C-Rig ist's auch wurscht, ob mit Wirbel oder mit Stopper, ob Hog Impact, Easy Shiner oder n no action oder sonst ein Köder.
> ...



Ich habe auf 0.10 Nanofil gewechselt. Der Schnur macht das leichte verdrallen überhaupt nichts aus und ist nicht merkbar.


----------

